# thoughts on moving bed filters?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i just came across these vids by tynevalley aquatics on youtube and was wondering if any of you have built something similiar? sposed to be really good for cutting down ammonia spikes after feedding and good for discus/shrimps? i was debating building a small one for my shrimp tank that only has a sponge filter but not sure yet.








warning: really lame music on this next one but shows what it looks like once mature


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Well my hypothesize/guesstimate... is that a sponge would work better.

1. For a sponge filter ammonia contaminated water must penetrate through a membrane of sponge, while for a fluidized filter media only the surface of the media is in contact with ammonia contaminated water.

I would think since there is a less of a driving force of water to contact and penerate the media, that the sponge would be better.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone else have a hypothesis? is this guy liking these things because hes in the uk and they tend to use more undergravel filters than cannisters??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll stick with my hob filter.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

i think HOB or Cannisters, and sponge filters are better bet!

Cheers,


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

its cool because as its rotating the strongest bio will survive on it .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

effox said:


> I'll stick with my hob filter.


i was never a big fan of them, i hated the crap out of my first aquaclear and quickly got a cannister

i was thinking this type of filter might help with the bio load and cutting down ammonia spikes with no risk of sucking up fry or shrimplets

maybe someone can test it on aprils discus challenge

(watch the first video and listen to what he says, is there anything that sounds like BS?)


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

those Kaldnes bio-media should work great in a sump or Nexus Eazy filter system.

Kaldness bio media

http://evolutionaqua.com/acatalog/Kaldnes in More Detail.pdf

Nexus Eazy 210/310

Nexus 210 & 310 - Nexus


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to use the media in my sump for my new tank. Moving bed filters are lot better than any hang on the back filter and the moving bed meida has way more surface area than any other filter media on the market.

Here is a cool video from my thread bout moving bed filters,

YouTube - Hozelock Cyprio Kaldnes Moving Bed Technology


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow those nexus look great but its rated for like 5000 gallons lol
i wonder if it would work properly in a plain ol cannister filter?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> wow those nexus look great but its rated for like 5000 gallons lol
> i wonder if it would work properly in a plain ol cannister filter?


i'm using it in my eheim 2226 on the bottom tray . The media does take a bit long to get bacteria on it. I have seen a difference in my tank the fish are a lot happier and I have 23 lg discus in my tank. .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

woh awesome
think im going to use that in the future

it says its zero maintenance because of the moving so you could probably use a cannister filter full of these and then something else for the mechanical filtration?
according to that chart you linked for every litre of this media it can handle 0.25 KG of fish being fed 2% of their body weight a day... or 5 grams of food per day per litre of media..
how many grams a day does a discus eat?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

*Second Thoughts....*

Well Dave I really liked that video...made me think alot more about the way we think about filters....could be interesting...rethinking my earlier comments....



bonsai dave said:


> ...Moving bed filters are lot better than any hang on the back filter and the moving bed meida has way more surface area than any other filter media on the market...cool video...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> Well Dave I really liked that video...made me think alot more about the way we think about filters....could be interesting...rethinking my earlier comments....


Same here . I figures If they are using this media for drinking water , why wouldn't it work on aquariums. So I gave it a go and I will see what happens.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If your filtration isn't good enough perhaps this is the way to go. Mine is so I won't be testing this out any time soon, but I'll remember it for the future. I've seen this setup in sumps.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

The kaldness media is only zero maintenance IF it is moving around. If it's in a canister you'll have to clean it every now and then. The reason is when it's moving it knocks around shaking off any dead bacteria allowing new bacteria to grow.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

this is really interesting, where would one get the media to use?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't looked for it locally but it's available for purchase online anyways.

Evolution Aqua Ltd Kaldnes K1 Media


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not been able to find it localy but I did find a similar product called bio cell media. It was not cheap. It cost me $140 for 10 lbs. Here are a few canadian sites that carry the media.

http://www.canadiankoiandpond.ca/EA/K1.html

http://www.pondexperts.ca/filters_kaldnes_k1.htm

http://www.emperoraquatics-pond.com/biocell_filter_media.php


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

jkam said:


> The kaldness media is only zero maintenance IF it is moving around. If it's in a canister you'll have to clean it every now and then. The reason is when it's moving it knocks around shaking off any dead bacteria allowing new bacteria to grow.


wouldnt it move the same way in a cannister if it wasnt trapped in the trays ? i was thinking a cannister with the baskets out and just this in it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

maybe a sump is the way to go since that way u can just have tonnes of air bubbles coming up from the bottom to get all the stuff moving
these biochips are also neat, supposed to create the perfect environment for micro animals that filter and clarify water
to be used in conjunction with the k1 media
Kaldnes Bio Chip media


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> wouldnt it move the same way in a cannister if it wasnt trapped in the trays ? i was thinking a cannister with the baskets out and just this in it


not sure... you'd have to try it. I think depending on the filter it might work. some filters only make the water travel upwards so there wouldn't be much movement.


----------

